# Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne



## Niza (24. Oktober 2012)

*Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Tachjen,

Forschern ist es gelungen auf ein einziges Milchstraßenfoto 84Millionen Sterne  zu bringen.
Die Aufnahme bilde etwa 30 grad von insgesamt 360 Grad der Milchstraße rundum ab.
Das ist wirklich ein Bild der Superlative.*
Das größte Bild von der Milchstraße was je gemacht wurde.*

*Und dieses neue Bild deckt gerade mal weniger als 1% des Nachthimmels ab.*
"...Es zeigt den zentralen Bereich der Milchstraße, in dem sich auch das  seinerzeit von 
Eso-Forschern entdeckte Schwarze Loch befindet, sagte der  Astronom Lars Lindberg Christensen...."

*Das Foto soll laut Bild.de eine Auflösung von krassen 108200 x 81500 Pixeln haben.
Also 9 Gigapixel was umgerechnet 9.000 Megapixel sind .*
Das ist etwa 900x so viel wie eine 10 Megapixiel kamera
Wenn man das mal genau berechnet anhand der Auflösung, dann kommen 8.818.300.000 Pixel raus.
Was dann 8.818 Megapixel sind.


Sie Erhoffen sich damit nähere Erkenntnisse über unsere Galaxie.


Ich empfinde das Bild selber als eine Art technische Meisterleistung.
Daran sieht man mal das die Technik immer weiter Fortschritte macht.


Hier geht es zum Foto.
https://www.eso.org/public/images/eso1242a/zoomable/

Quellen :
Astronomie: 84 Millionen Sterne auf einem Milchstraßen-Foto - Nachrichten Wissenschaft - Weltraum - DIE WELT
Dieses Milchstraße-Foto ist mega: Hier sehen Sie 84 Millionen Sterne! - News Ausland - Bild.de
Eso-Bild: Milchstraßen-Foto enthüllt 84 Millionen Sterne - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Anregungen und Antworten sind Willkommen.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Bennz (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

geil wäre ja ein download


----------



## Nuallan (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Du willst nen Download? Bitte sehr, sind nur 24,6 GIGABYTE (!)..

PSB: http://www.eso.org/public/archives/images/original/eso1242a.psb

Das dürfte dann auch erklären warum die ESO-Seite heute schon den halben Tag down ist. Alternativ das ganze noch mal mit 64MB:

TIFF: http://www.eso.org/public/archives/images/publicationtiff/eso1242a.tif

Finde das Bild auch echt nice. Und trotzdem ist das nur ein kleiner Teil der Milliarden Sterne unserer Milchstraße, und die ist auch nur eine von Milliarden Galaxien..


----------



## joraku (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Ja, hoffentlich veröffentlichen sie noch eine Downloadversion. Gibts ja öfter mal, Bilder mit einer Dateigröße von einem GB und mehr. 

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr eindrucksvoll aus, auch wenn es nicht gerade wunderschön ist.

Edit: ^ wtf


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Hab mich grad mal an beide Varianten des Downloads gemacht, die 64 Mb sind gleich fertig, die 24 Gb brauchen wohl noch nen Tag 
Einfach Awesome, danke!


----------



## SirChris (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Irgendwie fühlt man sich da schon etwas klein, wenn man das betrachtet. Danke für den Link!


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Felix Baumgartners nächste Mission


----------



## al007 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Das wäre doch mal ne schöne Puzzle-Vorlage.
1:1 ausdrucken und dann kleine Teile draus stanzen.


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Krasse Auflösung.


----------



## horst--one (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

45 ... 46 Kbit/s für 24Gb 

Die hätten das mal auf rapidshare oder share-online uppen sollen.


----------



## joraku (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



horst--one schrieb:


> 45 ... 46 Kbit/s für 24Gb



Die nächsten zwei Jahre wird deren Server wohl noch ausgelastet sein. 

Vielleicht upped das ja noch ein freundlicher User auf Rapidshare oder sonstigen Filehostern.


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

eins weis ich , wir menschen sind nicht allein, sieht euch mal das bild an, jeder stern ist eine sonne , jeder helle punkt ist ein stern, es kann mir doch keiner erzählen das wir allein sind, naja die kameras sind uns ein blick vorraus, weiter so....


----------



## M3talGuy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



> ...jeder stern ist eine sonne , jeder helle punkt ist ein stern...


Das kann aber eher nicht 
Das heißt du sagst, alles was wir sehen sind sonnen (jeder helle Punkt), 
da würde ja auch banal gesagt der Mond drunter falllen usw. 

Naja, 
aber das Bild ist schon echt nice


----------



## FrozenLayer (25. Oktober 2012)

M3talGuy schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann aber eher nicht
> Das heißt du sagst, alles was wir sehen sind sonnen (jeder helle Punkt),
> da würde ja auch banal gesagt der Mond drunter falllen usw.
> 
> ...



Bin jetzt nicht so Sattelfest in dieser Materie aber ich glaube kaum, dass Monde und Planeten genug reflektieren, um hier als helle Punkte aufzutauchen. Würde auch eher sagen, dass hier nur Fixsterne zu sehen sind...


----------



## Brez$$z (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Yea in 4 Tagen und 12 Stunden ist das Bild auf meiner Platte ^^


----------



## M3talGuy (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Bin jetzt nicht so Sattelfest in dieser Materie aber ich glaube kaum, dass Monde und Planeten genug reflektieren, um hier als helle Punkte aufzutauchen. Würde auch eher sagen, dass hier nur Fixsterne zu sehen sind...


 
Naja, Mars usw. können wir ja auch sehen.
Aber, das ganze war jetzt auch nicht so ernst und eher theorethisch gemeint


----------



## CM_Meth (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

sooooo jetzt zählen wir doch mal, ob das wirklich 84 millionen sterne sind XD


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



joraku schrieb:


> Die nächsten zwei Jahre wird deren Server wohl noch ausgelastet sein.
> 
> Vielleicht upped das ja noch ein freundlicher User auf Rapidshare oder sonstigen Filehostern.


 Ist das legal (Würde ich nicht gegen das Urheberrecht verstößen?) Wenn es legal ist mach ich es.


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Also ich glaube das es sonnen sind, schließlich können sonnen Demenz groß sein, sieht euch mal unsere sonne an, dagegen ist die Erde ein Korn.  Und noch mal, wir Menschen sind nicht allein, wir Menschen sind noch zu dumm. Aber ich Feier jeden Erfolg, den die Menschheit macht.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Wie lange dauert das bis das Bild geöffnet wird?

Schmiert da nicht der Rechner ab? Also ich will es gar nicht probieren...mal davon abgesehen das man es jetzt eh schlecht downloaden kann...


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Benchmark tool 2012 : www.eso.org/public/archives/images/original/eso1242a.psb

Intel Core i8 5699K OC SC SSCOC EXTREME LIMITED EDITION - 82 Tage, 9 Stunden.

Original idea by Headcrash™ in coporation with TEAMKLlLLER (C)All rights reserved.


----------



## RyzA (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Willst mich wohl veräppeln was?


----------



## Voodoo2 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



CM_Meth schrieb:


> sooooo jetzt zählen wir doch mal, ob das wirklich 84 millionen sterne sind XD


 

biste schon fertig ?


----------



## KonterSchock (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Tip, Mann muss nicht die 24gb laden, ladet euch die 65mb Version die reicht dicke, die Leute die , die 24gb laden können es eh nicht perfekt Darstellen, man bräuchte ein Beamer, und eine sall wand, um es perfekt darzustellen, ladet euch die 64mb Version, die ist immer noch viel zu groß für Full hd.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Willst mich wohl veräppeln was?


 Ruhe habt dir nen Like geschenkt da du mich auf die Idee gebracht hast 

Les nochmal


----------



## godfather22 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

irgendwie kann ichs nicht runterladen... der findet die datei nicht


----------



## Bennz (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

bei mir nach drei erfolglosen dl´s auch keine datei mehr vorhanden, der arme server


----------



## GoldenMic (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Also das 64 Mb große Bild hab ich aufn Rechner, wird aber beim ranzoomen zu totalen Pixelbrei. Da ist das auf der Website wesentlich besser.


----------



## Nuallan (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Tip, Mann muss nicht die 24gb laden, ladet euch die 65mb Version die reicht dicke, die Leute die , die 24gb laden können es eh nicht perfekt Darstellen, man bräuchte ein Beamer, und eine sall wand, um es perfekt darzustellen, ladet euch die 64mb Version, die ist immer noch viel zu groß für Full hd.



Haddu schon mal was von zoomen gehört?


----------



## Coretraxxx (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Das Bild ist gut und Recht, aber wie haben dies aufgenommen ? Ne Sonde ist sicher nie soweit geflogen


----------



## omega™ (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Steht doch in den im ersten Post verlinkten News...


----------



## Niza (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



Coretraxxx schrieb:


> Das Bild ist gut und Recht, aber wie haben dies aufgenommen ? Ne Sonde ist sicher nie soweit geflogen


 
Steht in der Quelle vom Spiegel :
Ich zietiere
"...Ein internationales Astronomenteam hatte die Aufnahme mit Hilfe des  "Vista"-Infrarotdurchmusterungsteleskops in der chilenischen  Atacama-Wüste erstellt. 
Es befindet sich am Paranal-Observatorium, wo  auch das bekannte Eso-Teleskop VLT (Very Large Telescope) steht...."
*
Komisch
haben die das von einander kopiert weil in allen 3 Quellen steht der genau selbe Satz.* 

EDIT:

Ich glaube jetzt ist der Server doch überlastet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## xenix (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

ja also wissen wir jetzt was die nächsten größen von sdhc karten sind 512gb bzw. 1tb karten  

aber schon krass ich würde mir glatt das bild runterladen aber seite ist z.Z off


----------



## blackout24 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

100% Pro ist die Erde in diesem 1/100stel Auschnitt der einzige Ort auf dem es Leben gibt.... Und in den anderen 100 Milliarden Galaxien wie die Milchstraße gibt's bestimmt auch nicht nochmal eine Erde....


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Das rockt mehr:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKSM-jyQh3o&list=FLgrQdZuNaJF2Q2sh2nsozTQ&index=5&feature=plpp_video


----------



## nfsgame (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



Bennz schrieb:


> geil wäre ja ein download


 
Hmm, nur blöd, dass viele Bildbetrachter bei Bildern mit mehr als 30.000px Kantenlänge arge Probleme bekommen . Sehe ich selber immer wieder wenn ich nen Panorama zusammenstiche.


----------



## McClaine (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

wie bekommen die den das Foto so hin!? Ich mein von der Erde aus ist sowas doch so gut wie unmöglich, wohl eher mit sowas wie dem Hubble Teleskop


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

[x] Bild für Wallpaper nutzen.

Check.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



McClaine schrieb:


> wie bekommen die den das Foto so hin!? Ich mein von der Erde aus ist sowas doch so gut wie unmöglich, wohl eher mit sowas wie dem Hubble Teleskop


 


> Ein internationales Astronomenteam hatte die Aufnahme mit Hilfe des "Vista"-Infrarotdurchmusterungsteleskops in der chilenischen Atacama-Wüste erstellt. Es befindet sich am Paranal-Observatorium, wo auch das bekannte Eso-Teleskop VLT (Very Large Telescope) steht.


 Quelle der Spiegel Artikel.

Habe mal zum Downloaden angefangen , mal schaun ob Photoshop das öffnen kann, nur noch knapp 11 Stunden


----------



## McClaine (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

ich meine nicht das "wie" in Bezug auf wie das gemacht wurde direkt, sondern eher wie man innerhalb der Atmosphäre solche Aufnahmen hinbekommt. 
Also innerhalb von paar Lichtjahren können wir auf der Erde ja sehen, aber wenn man atmosphärische Turbulenzen, Lichteinfall usw bedenkt, ist das sicherlich ein sehr schweres Unterfangen gewesen.
Von der Umlaufbahn der Erde oder im All bekommt man sowas "einfacher" hin.

Aber Hut ab, ein toller Schnappschuss


----------



## blackout24 (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Zum Glück haben sie nicht diese Instagramm Seuche benutzt.


----------



## MG42 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Bescheuert, gibts das Bild als Download? Denn so ist es echt naja... 32 MBits sind echt zu lahm, aber auch mein RAM und SSD wird damit mehr oder weniger überfordert sien...


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Hat zwar die ganze Nacht gedauert aber jetzt ist es endlich fertig ! Mit Photoshop CS6 lässt es sich problemlos öffnen und zoomen , ohne SSD würde ich es aber nicht versuchen


----------



## Kabelgott (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon gepostet wurde, aber es gibt von der Stadt London ein ähnliches Bild:
London World Record Panoramic Photo: See Big Ben, London Eye, Tower Bridge, and more than you can imagine.


----------



## Asus4ever (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Krasser Sche*ß 
Schade, kanns net downloaden, hab nur noch 24,5 Gb frei


----------



## Festplatte (30. Oktober 2012)

Gute Arbeit!


----------



## Niza (1. November 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Ich habe jetzt erst bemerkt das PCGH einen Tag später also am 25.10 auch eine News dazu raus gebracht hat.

9.000-Megapixel-Foto der Milchstraße vom Vista-Teleskop

Sehr schöne News .

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Infernal-jason (11. November 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

man echt faszinierend.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. November 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



blackout24 schrieb:


> 100% Pro ist die Erde in diesem 1/100stel Auschnitt der einzige Ort auf dem es Leben gibt.... Und in den anderen 100 Milliarden Galaxien wie die Milchstraße gibt's bestimmt auch nicht nochmal eine Erde....


 
Woher beziehst du diese Anmaßung?

Um Leben zu ermöglichen, benötigt ein Planet eine Ozonschicht, geregeltes Klima und eine Art Mond.


----------



## Soulsnap (11. November 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Ich denke er weiss es genau. Wer so überzeugt spricht MUSS schon alle Planeten im Umkreis von 30 mio Lichtjahren abgeklappert haben und NICHTS vorgefunden haben.... Mann mann mann. Das Leben an sich (Es muss ja nicht ausgerechnet auf einer erdähnlichen Welt entstehen) birgt viele Facetten, es ist beispielsweise denkbar das sich auf Planeten mit Methanathmosphäre Leben bildet. Nur weil es für uns Menschen nicht möglich ist ein Methangemisch zu atmen muss das nicht zwangsläufig für das Leben an sich gelten. Ich könnte da jetzt noch weiter ausholen und mehr Beispiele bringen aber das führt ja zu nichts. Die einzige Grenze die uns Menschen wirklich Gesetzt ist, ist unsere Phantasie!!!


----------



## blackout24 (11. November 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Ach das man im Internet überall den Sarkasmus-Smiley hinter jeden Satz machen muss, weil man es sonst nicht merkt....


----------



## horst--one (12. November 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*

Gibts das jetzt eig. auch mal als DL bei nem OHC?


----------



## Niza (12. November 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



horst--one schrieb:


> Gibts das jetzt eig. auch mal als DL bei nem OHC?



Entschuldige die Frage aber was ist "DL" ?
und was is "OHC" ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. November 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



Niza schrieb:


> Entschuldige die Frage aber was ist "DL" ?
> und was is "OHC" ?
> 
> Mfg:
> Niza


DL=Download
 Er meint höchstwahrscheinlich OCH (One-Click-Hoster)


----------



## horst--one (14. November 2012)

*AW: Forscher gelingt größtes Bild von Teil der Milchstraße 9 Gigapixel 84 Millionen Sterne*



FrozenLayer schrieb:


> DL=Download
> Er meint höchstwahrscheinlich OCH (One-Click-Hoster)



Danke


----------

